# Check your tyres



## mgb (Dec 4, 2008)

I have a sad tale to tell about having to replace the two front tyres after 18 months use on my Rapido MH
Both tyres had a small bulge on the outside and the inside at the same point
I was lucky to spot the bulges since they were tiny and not readily seen
I went to my local tyre place (ATS) who said that when the tyres got hot then there was a risk of a sudden blow out and that the tyres should be replaced
Now because I don’t want take any risks with my life I decided to shell out 2 X £131 to have them replaced.
Did I do the right thing or not?
Happy wheels
MGB
PS; apparently the Michelin XC Camper 215x70x15 tyre is no, longer available and I bought the Michelin Agilis


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

Of course you did the right thing mgb, but I am concerned from where you bought the tyres from such a short time ago.
John


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

You absolutely did the right thing, some things are worth more than a cpl of hundred quid 

I'm wondering why the tyres have bulged in the same place (inside and out) sounds like a fault in the manufacturing process, or the possibility that the tyres have mounted a kerb or similar with some force.


----------



## mgb (Dec 4, 2008)

The tyres were on the MH I bought brand new in March 08
I guess I must have damaged them somewhere on a ramp or rut at speed
In a way I am so pleased to have spotted the bulges; The thought of a blow out at speed gives me the shivers
I don't know if it makes a contribution but both tyres were treated with Puncturesafe from new
Happy wheels
MGB


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

mgb said:


> I have a sad tale to tell about having to replace the two front tyres after 18 months use on my Rapido MH
> Both tyres had a small bulge on the outside and the inside at the same point
> I was lucky to spot the bulges since they were tiny and not readily seen
> I went to my local tyre place (ATS) who said that when the tyres got hot then there was a risk of a sudden blow out and that the tyres should be replaced
> ...


Methinks it's a defective construction where the layers are delaminating, allowing the air pressure to build up where should be not be pressure  
I had a similar thing on a car tyre a few years ago and got the dealer to return it to the manufacturer and I got a 50% rebate on the basis that it was 50% worn so that was good result - for once :wink: 
However, in these tough financial and litigious times I guess such results are probably very difficult to achieve, but...... it doesn't cost anything to ask :wink:


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for that.

Must go and check my tyres as MH is nearly 2 yrs old as I have gone over road bumps quicker than I would like when caught unawares. Usually crawl over those dam things.


----------



## fraz-bandit (Dec 29, 2008)

After we had a blowout in france, we spoke to a trucker and he told us that if the tyres get to 80deg for 4 hours they will blow.

One thing you should do when buying tyres is get ones with a high number of ply on the sidewall.
Most tyres are only 2 ply sidewall, the higher the number the more load they can carry. I know you can get at least 10 ply.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Legally van tyres must be at least 6 ply.

Do tyres have just 12 month warranty on defects or is it longer?

Kev.


----------

